# Gaunt's Ghosts



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

This is a throw yourself in action thread where Gaunt's Ghosts are starting out patrolling and we work from there eventually having a full out battle with some other army or race etc.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

(oooc: do we just start? or would you like to begin?)


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

((OOC: Ooo ooo I wanna be Varl!))


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Scout Specialist Korg was moving silently through the woods trying to make as little noise as he could and at the same time be the first to track down M'Koll without alerting him then all of a sudden he felt a cold hard blade at his throat "Meeeeep!" was all that came out of his trembling lips because he thought he was going to die but then a recognisable voice in his ear said "Gotcha, you're as quite as an ork through these bushes" and he knew M'Koll had gotten him...

(OOC: yea you could have started but I spose i Should have started for you :grin


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Bragg waited in the chimera with commisar ibram guant, he was too big too be able to move silently through the woods. he looked down to he's heavy bolter and then quietly wondered to himself about what it would be like if he was part of the scouting force. 
(oooc: bragg's in the assault force, awaiting the order to attack)


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

"How the bloody hell are you so quiet?" Korg asked M'Koll "First of all I don't talk when we're trying to locate enemy positions!" M'koll snapped back at him "Now shut up, I think there's an ork outpost up ahead" said M'Koll as he vanished into the shrubs "How does he do that?" Korg asked himself Then he jumped when M'Koll said "Shut up!" from behind him and obediantly did so as he started to move forward in search of the orks...


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

(OOC: by the way you can be anyone you make up, eg. an ork, a ghost, something of another race like Tau or marines you can be anything I can't stop you in fact it would be cool coz then we would ahve to adapt :grin


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

the ork 'gangratz' sat on the cold soil around the warm fire, he's rusted power claw laying unpowered on the ground next to him as listened to the other nobs tell stories (greatly exagerated mnd you) of victories and of how they recieved there various bloody trophies. "......A humie boss, wiz arms daz tick as ya leg" said one, pointing to a helmet high up on he's bosspole with a blood red paint job and a set of green lenses. "youz gotz that une agez ago!" gangratz snapped "showz uz someting new orz shutz up bout it!" and standing up he grabbed another peice of meat from the spit, nice humie meat he thought and sat himself again as the tales resumed......


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Watching the Ghosts slip by, Etarriss kept his long rifle trained on the lead ones head. _Khaine, that ones good_, the Elder thought to himself. He had thought that the scout had nearly spotted him, but luckily some random creature had made a loud noise nearby. But he couldn't beat a Elder Pathfinder. Slipping out the tree, he decided to follow behind. _They might need some back-up against against what those Orks are keeping in their camp_ he thought grimly.


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

M'Koll cursed the day Korg was born as he sneaked up on the lean figure trying to follow him, (it obviously thought it hadn't been spotted, foolish creature) making sure not to make _any_ noise if it was what he thought it was. He silently grabbed it and pulled his Tanith blade up to it's throat all in one swift motion "Who are you and why were you aiming at my men?" he asked the thin man-like creature, "and it would be wise not to lie to me, I have seen through your Eldar tricks before, and I am sure you are not a Farseer this time round" he said and waited for it to reply...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Gangratz looked up at the full moon in it's shining glory and announced to his fellows, 'I'ze gonna goz ta sleepz!" and with that said he stomped off to his metal hut of scrap metal and fell layed down awake, not able to sleep. "whyz i ain't sleepin?" he mumbled to himself as he hit himself over the head with the blunt end of his claw and knocked himself out thinking, "datz better'


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"How-how did know I was here?", gasped Etarriss as the Tanith blade pressed painfuly on his throat. Listen, you can't go near the Ork camp thats up ahead, there's something there. Something dangerous!"


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

"Why should I beleive you, Scum!" M'Koll Spat at the Eldar, then he remembered the time the Eldar helped him and Gaunt and the rest of them fight their way through tens of thousands of cultists back on that jungle planet, "On second thought, your kind have helped me before so I shall trust you this time, just think twice before pointing a weapon at me or my men, letalone thinking you could hide from me" He said with a sharp tone in his voice, "We will trust you, but you must follow us and the rest of your Eldar friends hiding in those bushes"...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

(ooc: sorry if i'm going to fast)
the night slipped past as gangratz woke with blood thumping through he's temple as he and the camp woke up. none of em had had a good nights sleep since the big mek had bought a weird thing in. after yelling and beating a grot for nearly spilling he's breakfast, he went to the dok's tent to get he's head fixed. "gangratz!' exclaimed the dok, seeing one of he's best customers walk into he's rusty workshop. looking at he's head which had dried blood all over it he sighed and mumbled, "onlyz small cutz, notin big an interestin happenz sinced da lasts fight" and moving over to him he injected him with a syringe of orange liquid into he's neck. after havin the dok snatchin hes offered teeth as payment, gangratz trotted over to the big mek's workshop...........


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Shaking his head, Etarriss said, "I'm on my own. There was about ten of us, until we tried to destroy, that, that thing the Orks were transporting to here. It slaughtered them all, except for me, because I was on sniper duty, picking off the Meks." Shouldering his long rifle, he said, "I can show you what it is, if you follow me. Just be careful."


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

"Very well, but you move ahead of me and don't try anything and be more quiet, you're like a fething dreadnaught trying to walk through an exploding cactus field" M'Koll said as the Eldar started moving off through the shrubbery, M'Koll could not help but wonder what was in that ork camp that could draw the attention of the Eldar pathfinders? Well, he knew one thing for sure, it must be important...

(OOC: like the reference to the dreadnaught M'Koll killed? :grin


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

"hey's boss!" yelled Gangratz continuosly until the (current) ork leader turned around to face him. "whatz youez wont?" the warboss said, eyeing up the potential fight with this one. "I'ze cames ta tell ya that da boyz needa good fightz! None oz dem had a battle dince the humies found uze. an i aint sleepz zince uze bout that ting in herez" gangratz stated. Gangratz quietly turned power into he's claw and awaited the warboss's imenent attack. The warboss roared, "I'ze da biggest orks here, soos youze gonna listen to me or i'll feed ya to the squigs!" Gangratz raised he's custom built shoota and shot a few rounds into the bosses chest, which puntured the medium amour and knocked him back, then charged lifting his power claw high. The big mek and his servant watched in delight as the two adversaries faced of and more orks poured in the entrance to watch. The thought, "This ize gonna bez a good fight" ran through all their minds as the duelists fought. Grunting come aplenty and blood started to flow as the power claws swung and peiced. Several minutes and injuries later, gangratz peiced his (up untill now boss) skull the tip of his claw and smote he's corpses on the ground. Cheers arouse as word spread that Gangratz was da new boss. The dok he'd been to dismorning came in and dressed he's wounds under a watchfull eye.While he was being fixed up, Warboss Gangratz wondered what he should do now, he hadn't planned on becoming boss, yet........


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Leading M'koll towards the camp, Etarriss found himself sweating. Suddenly stopping, he turned to the mon-keigh. "I can't do this! That thing slaughtered them all! I won't go near it! Those Orks are insane, summoning that thing!"
Pulling out a shuriken pistol, he pointed it at the humans face, his aim steady, though the rest of him was sweating and twitching. His voice a deadly whisper, he said, "You can't make me, you filthy mon-keigh."
Just before he pulled the trigger, he suddenly turned into a pillar of flame.
As he toppled over, a band of Orks came crashing out of the trees, one of them carrying a still blazing flamer.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

The Burna boy laughed as loud as he could when he lit a person up like a christmas tree. He charged through the trees burning his path towards his target. The boss is missin the fight! he thought.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Stretched out in his kustom scrap metal armchair, Bungsmek watched his Squig chase a oiler grot around the yard. Suddenly he heard something bellowing and roaring in the Big Meks shed. Heaps of squealing Grots came running out of it, along with a junior Mek, who shouted to Bungsmek, "It awake! It awake! Go and helps de Big Mek!", before speeding off to summon more help. Grunting as he hauled his bulk out the chair, and pulling out his shocka, he grumbled, "Da bloody ting. Ain't got a moments sleep since he got it!"
Stomping up to the shop, he opened the door just as the Big Mek came flying through it. Lying in the dirt, he roared at Bungsmek, "Get dat bloody thing back in its inklosure! Now, you little piece of Squig shit!"
Grinning at the Big Meks discomfort, he charged through the door, narrowly avoiding a flying barrel. A huge Ork Dreadnought was rampaging around, smashing things. As it turned around, Bungsmek saw that its front had mutated into a leering daemonic face. Priming his shocka, Bungsmek started forcing it backwards, as heaps of other Meks and Boyz flooded in, bellowing and hollering in exitement. When it was finally back in its cage, about a dozen Orks were lying dead on the ground, and a large amount of damage had been done to the shop. Grinning at the Big Mek, he remarked, "Now, 'uo was it that made dis bloody thing in the first place?"


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

"Dem spikey humies, they made dat ting dan it fusded wit our dread, now it'z ourz and we'ze gonna gets rid of itze!" Yelled warboss Gangratz as he walked into the mek's shop and answering bungsmek question. "We'ze gonna send it out and watch it break da humies instead ov us!" this statement was meet with a roar of approval from the gathered boys.

A nob came crshing into the shop, "Boss! We'ze got some humies! They waz sneaking roundze us" he growled, throing a human onto the floor in front of him, it was Mk'oll.....


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Scratching inside his ear as he stared closely at M'Koll, Bungsmek exvatated a small Squig which he ate. "Where'd you come from, den?" he asked his stinking breath nearly choking the Guardsman.


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

praactically hurling at the sight of the ork eating that squig M'Koll stood up and was promptly smacked back down by the warboss, nearly breaking his back, he tried as hard as he could to not show any pain or make any noise, "HEY HUMIE! ize talkinz to you!" the smaller ork screamed at him, his breath making M'Koll want to hurl, "Of all the creatures in the universe I had to be captured by _orks_" M'Koll exclaimed waiting to see what their reply was, he rubbed the spot where the warboss had hit him...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

picking up M'koll up in his power claw, but not with enough force to kill him, Gangratz screamed, "You'ze don't insuld da orks! We'ze the bestes race of dem all! Now, whyz you herez!" bits of spit flew into m'koll's face, making him want to hurl again........


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Grinning as he watched the humy getting held in the air by the Boss, Bungsmek turned when the Daemonought roared, which drew the attentation of the humy, who breathed, "What the feth is that!"
"Dat is our Dready, wot got changed by the spiky gits!", voluntered a nearby Gretchin, before he was kicked across the room by Bungsmek.
"Shut your face, Nithing!" he roared.


----------

